# website and ecommerce with tshirt designer



## rico4566 (Feb 28, 2013)

I know this question may be redundant but I trying to put together a website for my business ( screen print, embroidery and DTG) I would like it to have a t-shirt designer for my customers and also for them to be able to purchase on the site. I also need the capability to have multiple stores for customer sites. I have been looking at inksoft, deconetwork, shirttools as well as opentshirts. I know there are many other options as well. I am not computer savy enough to plug in modules or do some of the things I see described in the posts on here. I need the complete system 
all in one. What some you guys using? Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## klydesignstudio (Jan 9, 2014)

I have used openshirts and opencart they very easy but requires alot of time you could have spent doing other things. Openshirt and opencart are free and must be used on hosting company that offers cpanel. You will need to buy themes if you don't want to use default theme that came with the software. I used their software to create www.klydesignstudio.com . You can visit and see what you can do. Iam not a professional web developer.

KLYDESIGNSTUDIO


----------



## rico4566 (Feb 28, 2013)

I understand about the hosting and the upgrade on the themes. What about your catalog items t-shirts, sweatshirts other items? Did you have to incorporate them into the site? if so was that difficult to do? your site was easy to navigate. thanks for your help.


----------



## klydesignstudio (Jan 9, 2014)

Incorporating the catalog or creating your own was not difficult. It requires attention to details.

KLYDESIGNSTUDIO


----------



## ben9898 (Feb 15, 2011)

I use cbsalliance to make our sites. It's a full custom site not a 3rd party software. It cost more initially but the benefits are huge.


----------



## tankueray (Apr 16, 2010)

> Openshirt and opencart are free and must be used on hosting company that offers cpanel.


 Not true...free yes, but I use DreamHost which doesn't have cPanel. I posted instructions on how to do it without cPanel in the OTS forums somewhere. 
@Rico - The other guy$ are going to charge you a lot of money, and you still have to do a lot of set up work to your site. You could pay for setup, hosting, and someone to maintain an OpenTshirts site and still come out way ahead, or do your own upkeep for free. I have some good friends (with plenty of Web development experience) that signed up with one of the other online designers because they were told that it needed little time and maintenance. 3 months and $2000 later, they had a minimally functional site with no orders. I finally convinced them to switch to OC and OTS about two weeks ago, with my help it took about 4 hours to set up the site and they had 10 orders within the first day. 

KLY's site is the base OpenTshirts install. You get all that for free, the products are already integrated and the designs and clipart on KLY's site are included. My Rhinestone Cowdog site has quite a few extensions installed, a custom theme, and the design pack upgrade. Even with hosting, themes, and extensions, I've paid maybe $2000 in 5 years with my OpenCart (and now OpenTShirts) sites.

It's easy to get a base install up and running quickly, but like any other solution, time has to be spent for setup (pricing, taxes, shipping, customer groups, options, etc.). You might notice that I don't have the Bella or Gildan products on mine; while they come built-in to OTS, I hate Gildan and have no stock of Bella, so I easily disabled them with just a few clicks. (My TRC site is in process at the moment, I have a day job, and I'm trying to move 200+ products from another database, so some things aren't finished. Plus I just won a league bid that includes setting them up with an online store, so I've been working on that for the last few days...also, just a few clicks to add a second store in OC/OTS.) You're not limited to t-shirts either, I've created vehicle wrap templates and coffee mugs and things for a previous install of OTS, it's actually really easy with CorelDraw. Oh yeah, the designs that your customers create are available to you as .cdr files in the admin backend. I do vinyl, rhinestones, DTG, sublimation, and solvent printing; with the .cdr files I can easily tweak a design in Corel to print for any of those applications (well, maybe not rhinestones...yet, I'm working on that too).

I would rather buy another piece of equipment than pay thousands of dollars a year on an online designer and shopping cart. Give it a try, you really don't have anything to lose. If you end up going with one of the expensive guys, the practice in OTS will help you to get through their set up a whole lot quicker.


----------



## buffalove607 (Jan 11, 2012)

How is OTS and OC with regards to selling other promotional products and merchandise?


----------



## thelogobiz (Jun 10, 2011)

does anyone know what designer this is? http://www.customkoozy.com/LiveArt?category_id=1&product_id=18


----------



## thelogobiz (Jun 10, 2011)

what design tool is this? very cool, you can remove background!


----------



## thelogobiz (Jun 10, 2011)

what designer is this BlueCotton Design Studio


----------



## buffalove607 (Jan 11, 2012)

Does anyone know how OC and OTS are in regards to selling promo products other than t shirts


----------



## uglovdkg (Jan 3, 2012)

buffalove607 said:


> Does anyone know how OC and OTS are in regards to selling promo products other than t shirts


If you go on their site there is one that has sub products


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Here is one for c-s cart that looks good Modules :: CS-Cart add-ons :: CS-Cart Product designer add-on


----------

